
Apple’s New OS “activation” for Touch Bar MacBook Pros - binaryapparatus
https://onemoreadmin.wordpress.com/2016/11/27/the-untouchables-apples-new-os-activation-for-touch-bar-macbook-pros/
======
binaryapparatus
tl;dr :

\- TouchBar appears to be denoted as Watch2,5 running watchOS 3.0-14Y36.

\- TouchBar OS is stored on EFI partition.

\- Setting date to 1.1.1970 triggers iOS date problem and makes mbpro
unresponsive for some time.

\- Deleting file(s) on EFI partition triggers critical software update.

\- TouchBar iOS seems to 'activate' calling Apple servers.

